Ask HN: What are climate science problems approachable/solvable with AI and ML? - boltzmannbrain
======
jamessb
See this (97 page) review "Tackling Climate Change with Machine Learning":
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.05433](https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.05433)

You might also find Bret Victor's "What can a technologist do about climate
change?" article interesting - it talks about software other than ML/AI:
[http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/](http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/)

------
boltzmannbrain
As an example, Aclima offers "hyperlocal air pollution and climate emissions
intelligence" (aclima.io). Looks like cool tech, but who would be their
customers?

